# Nightie - link to baby photos page 3



## Dontworrybeappy (Apr 10, 2012)

She's one of my "First Knight's Redi or Not" daughters, in foal to our Woodstock North's Who's Appy Now(HOF)

Both are FABULOUS movers, I'm hoping for a spotted dynamo!

http://webcam.kpmcor...8080/multi.html


----------



## cassie (Apr 10, 2012)

I'll try to keep her up as much as possible she is standing still at the moment how long do your other girls have to go?

has she bagged up at all? can we get some pics of her please?


----------



## Dontworrybeappy (Apr 12, 2012)

Picture of Nightie:







More of the sire here:

http://kpm-horses.com/honeypony/

and a list of breeding/due dates here (although we think Ginny took earlier than the July date -she was pasture bred.)

http://kpm-horses.com/barncam/

Please note that the link above has the wrong link to the barncam - hubby changed it and I haven't updated that webpage yet!


----------



## HGFarm (Apr 12, 2012)

Nice mare- I agree it should be a good one!


----------



## MeganH (Apr 13, 2012)

She is very pretty!


----------



## Dontworrybeappy (Apr 14, 2012)

345 days today.... this is getting annoying!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Apr 14, 2012)

Should be a beautiful baby! How is her udder looking


----------



## bannerminis (Apr 14, 2012)

Such a pretty mare and very handsome stallion. They are going to make a beautiful big moving spotty baby


----------



## Eagle (Apr 14, 2012)

The girls this year are driving us all nuts



any chance of a few pics of her?


----------



## Dontworrybeappy (Apr 14, 2012)

I can take some stall photos of her - not much in her udder, but what filling she has is hard... not much pointing of the bottom of the belly - sort of off and on. vulva is relaxed, pinkish, rump is falling off. This is her 2nd foal. I went back over the breeding dates, there is no ambiguity - she's at 345 now!


----------



## Dontworrybeappy (Apr 15, 2012)

346 days - hand bred, no qustions about breeding dates....


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 15, 2012)

I would have said just a few more days to go, but I wouldn't be taking my eyes off her just in case!!

Good luck and safe foaling.


----------



## Eagle (Apr 16, 2012)

All is quiet.


----------



## Dontworrybeappy (Apr 16, 2012)

Pretty little colt foaed this morning @ about 3:30 / 4:00am... Silver, big snip like his daddy... I think some white feet.... No visible spots (yet!)


----------



## Dontworrybeappy (Apr 16, 2012)

Easy birth, too! My favorite kind!


----------



## bannerminis (Apr 16, 2012)

Congratulations on your new colt. Looking forward to pics


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Apr 16, 2012)

Congrats! Pics please?


----------



## Eagle (Apr 16, 2012)

Wow what a surprise, I watched her for a few hours and she was as quiet as a mouse.

Congratulations


----------



## Dontworrybeappy (Apr 16, 2012)

Sh stood in her corner until the first cramp - then she laid down and delivered him! Good thing for foaling pagers! Pics soon!


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 16, 2012)

Oh just the way we like our mares to foal!! Many congratulations on your new little boy. Pics asap. PLEASE!


----------



## HGFarm (Apr 17, 2012)

So glad it was a quick and easy foaling!


----------



## Wings (Apr 17, 2012)

Congrats! Looking forward to pics!


----------



## Dontworrybeappy (Apr 19, 2012)

Here's the link to the photo album of Nightie's little boy!:

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.3681691049846.2160657.1502187114&type=3


----------

